# And we are under fire again....



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

Have a look at this : 

http://rekordeast.co.za/115620/e-cigarette-explodes-in-mans-pants-attorney-says/

Despite the media seemingly biased against ecigs, whether tobacco company funded or not, why do you guys think things like this happens?

Maybe the guy doesnt switch off his device? And it kept firing? I dont know but proper mods do have built in circuit protection perhaps it was some cheap imitation? They never release the details of the mod with these news articles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (25/11/16)

This irritates me more than it should. There are a myriad of reasons why this happened and the media will run with this propaganda till the wheels come off.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schnappie (25/11/16)

Boktiet said:


> This irritates me more than it should. There are a myriad of reasons why this happened and the media will run with this propaganda till the wheels come off.


I agree. I am getting a bit edgy when my wife or friends keep tagging me in negative e-cig news on facebook. Its getting old by now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/11/16)

Lithium batteries vent in phones, laptops and whatever they're used in from time to time. Compared to the many millions in use daily the failure rate is minimal, if spectacular.

Without knowing the setup and type of batteries in the incident it is hard to speculate why any particular incident happened. In the pocket - well must be firing and overheating.

Didn't Samsung recently have to recall i-type-phones recently because of batteries venting?

Maybe the media should start running with every car crash that happens, it's more spectacular.

Einstein had it right about the infinity of stupidity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## andro (25/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> I agree. I am getting a bit edgy when my wife or friends keep tagging me in negative e-cig news on facebook. Its getting old by now


happen to me as well but personally i really dont care what others say. Smoked for 18 years and i knew was bad , vaping make me feel better physically and that a good sign to me no matter of what news say etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/11/16)

stupidity + person = disaster results...dont blame the tech its part of the equation...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> I agree. I am getting a bit edgy when my wife or friends keep tagging me in negative e-cig news on facebook. Its getting old by now


Start tagging them in articles of their model phone exploding. Wont take long to find.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (25/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Didn't Samsung recently have to recall i-type-phones recently because of batteries venting?



There have been hundreds of media stories about Note 7 batteries venting and users getting injured. What we haven't had is Samsung user forums claiming it's a conspiracy by Big Landlines to discredit cellular telephony.

While many venting incidents can be attributed to stupidity, like the person carrying a naked battery in their pocket along with keys and coins, I don't think it's always the case. What brain-dead thing do smart phone or laptop users do to make their batteries vent? There is nothing that I can think of, yet batteries still vent in these devices. I think it's just a flaw of the technology that malfunctions sometimes happen. Fortunately, it's an extremely low percentage of total users. 

However, it's a newsworthy event when it happens. And Mustrum Ridcully is correct. On another forum, I'm known as a vaper and some smart-arse posts a link to a venting vape battery incident with "I hope you thought of this before buying your vaping device. It's not a risk I'd take." So I just link to an article of a Note 7 or laptop battery venting with "I hope you thought of this before buying your smart phone or laptop. It's not a risk I'd take."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (30/11/16)

Schnappie said:


> Have a look at this :
> 
> http://rekordeast.co.za/115620/e-cigarette-explodes-in-mans-pants-attorney-says/
> 
> ...


@Schnappie I could not get on the link but I was wondering if this is the same article I read in today's N.Y.Daily News about a guy's rx200 exploding in his pants?His lawyer is asking the F.D.A.to halt sales of mods. I have heard of mechanical mods exploding but this is the first rx200 with it's safety features doing so that I have heard of.This is stuff we don't need.


----------



## kev mac (30/11/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Lithium batteries vent in phones, laptops and whatever they're used in from time to time. Compared to the many millions in use daily the failure rate is minimal, if spectacular.
> 
> Without knowing the setup and type of batteries in the incident it is hard to speculate why any particular incident happened. In the pocket - well must be firing and overheating.
> 
> ...


@YeOldeOke , I could not get the link to work but If it's the same story I read it was a relo rx200


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

@kev mac, yes it's the same story. I had to laugh at this excerpt from the CNN coverage, regarding the mod:



> Lee, a former e-cigarette smoker himself, said the device had been customized. "I've never seen one that has so much power, it's aftermarket customized so you can change the voltage for high performances," he said.



So a variable voltage/wattage regulated mod is now "aftermarket customized"??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (30/11/16)

RichJB said:


> @kev mac, yes it's the same story. I had to laugh at this excerpt from the CNN coverage, regarding the mod:
> 
> 
> 
> So a variable voltage/wattage regulated mod is now "aftermarket customized"??


Gee, I can't imagine why it blew up.Maybe he should sue the customizer.I guess 200+ watts isn't enough.What a dink!


----------



## Duffie12 (30/11/16)

The truth is if more mod and battery manufacturers (because lets face it the cells used in our mods were never designed for this use) take note (excuse the pun and Samsung jab...) it might be beneficial in the long run as they look to developing better and safer mods/batteries.


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

I seriously doubt this mod was "aftermarket customized". Reading between the lines and knowing people as I do, I bet the guy who made the statement about the mod being customized vapes a cigalike where you can't adjust the wattage. Now his colleague shows off his RX200 where you can go into wattage mode and increase or decrease the power. Because the cigalike guy doesn't have that function on his cigalike, he now assumes that it must be some sort of illicit aftermarket custom modification. I think this was just a standard RX200 that had a battery vent for whatever reason.

With that said, this poor dude's leg is a mess. It's going to take some serious skin grafts to repair that damage, really nasty. I don't care how low the risk of a vent is, I prefer to not have a mod in my pocket. I work from home so it's great, my mods are on my study desk and that's where they stay. If I go out and need a mod (I usually don't), I'll pop the Pico into my shirt breast pocket. If it goes pop in there, me just leaning forward will cause it to fall out. Having to try and get a thermal runaway set of three 18650s out of a tight jeans pocket is a situation I don't want to ever face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (1/12/16)

RichJB said:


> I seriously doubt this mod was "aftermarket customized". Reading between the lines and knowing people as I do, I bet the guy who made the statement about the mod being customized vapes a cigalike where you can't adjust the wattage. Now his colleague shows off his RX200 where you can go into wattage mode and increase or decrease the power. Because the cigalike guy doesn't have that function on his cigalike, he now assumes that it must be some sort of illicit aftermarket custom modification. I think this was just a standard RX200 that had a battery vent for whatever reason.
> 
> With that said, this poor dude's leg is a mess. It's going to take some serious skin grafts to repair that damage, really nasty. I don't care how low the risk of a vent is, I prefer to not have a mod in my pocket. I work from home so it's great, my mods are on my study desk and that's where they stay. If I go out and need a mod (I usually don't), I'll pop the Pico into my shirt breast pocket. If it goes pop in there, me just leaning forward will cause it to fall out. Having to try and get a thermal runaway set of three 18650s out of a tight jeans pocket is a situation I don't want to ever face.


He forgot to"stop ,drop and roll"Seriously you never want to see someone hurt and whether or not he screwed with the mod we'll never know.One thing for certain is there is no limit to people's stupidity. I offer the case or the guy that sued (and won) Winnebago after crashing his mobile home on the interstate while he made a pot of coffee in it's kitchen because he thought that"cruise control"was automatic pilot.To further illustrate my point how stupid was the jury that awarded him a couple of million dollars settlement?


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

Hahaha, so that's where they got the idea for the RV scene in the Ron Burgundy movie. I loved that with the bowling balls and the scorpions.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

I think what they meant when saying "aftermarket customised" is it was firmware upgraded 

#me_news_reporter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JacoV (1/12/16)

What they don't tell you is that he had a RX200 in his pocket, the batteries had no wraps on them. He had another 2 LG browns and some coins in his pocket as well.

Saw these pics about a week ago, cant seem to find it on my FB at the moment


Stupid media....posting only 20% of the truth


----------



## Nicholas (1/12/16)

One of my friends actually had an rx200 that "exploded" but we all knew it was coming firstly he was never a smoker just started vaping because of the hype around it and talking to him about vape related topics is like talking to my girlfriend about why i need a turbo it goes through the one ear and out the other, he was using 3 completely different batteries and charging through the usb port. i told him that cannot be safe and he was like whatever. about a week after that he tells me the story about how he was in the car and it started smoking and sparking so he threw it out the window lol. 

Needless to say he has become a much safer vaper. 

which leads me to believe we have a bunch of ignorant people out there walking around with who know what in their pockets and when it explodes everybody's like see vape is bad. i mean i saw an old lady at the flea market the other day buying "vape Batteries" for her pico from a guy that sells torches and cheap toys. immediately i walked up to her told her to please not do that it could be dangerous and she really didnt even have the slightest idea. 

now i know not all older people can be as cool as @Rob Fisher and not all youngsters want to listen but i think it all comes down to educating the masses. maybe we should do a little safety video for vaping like the ones they show you on the plane at take off. lol


----------



## JacoV (1/12/16)

Nicholas said:


> One of my friends actually had an rx200 that "exploded" but we all knew it was coming firstly he was never a smoker just started vaping because of the hype around it and talking to him about vape related topics is like talking to my girlfriend about why i need a turbo it goes through the one ear and out the other, he was using 3 completely different batteries and charging through the usb port. i told him that cannot be safe and he was like whatever. about a week after that he tells me the story about how he was in the car and it started smoking and sparking so he threw it out the window lol.
> 
> Needless to say he has become a much safer vaper.
> 
> ...



Something like this can help:
http://www.lungcandy.co.za/mechanical-mod-safety/
Credit to @Maxxis

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

